
Help kids from low income communities access careers in tech by hiring them - ScriptEd
ScriptEd (scripted.org) is a New York City based nonprofit that teaches web development to kids from under served high schools and places them in paid summer internships with tech companies.<p>We&#x27;re looking for more companies to hire our students as interns this summer in NYC. For more info, please see here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;scripted.org&#x2F;give&#x2F;opportunity&#x2F; or contact Manish at manish@scripted.org.
======
kbandes
I'm a volunteer with ScriptEd. I work with a fantastic group of kids at
Washington Irving High School. I've also met a lot of the kids from the other
schools in the program. If you met them, you would love them instantly! There
are four really sharp kids (all girls) in my group for whom we need to get
internships. They're learning html, css, and javascript (including jQuery),
and doing some cool stuff. Please help (and upvote)!

------
mtsmith85
One of my engineers was a ScriptEd volunteer last year and she has since
convinced me to hire a ScriptEd intern this summer, as well as volunteer at
the Hackathon in a couple weeks.

Last fall, at my last company (Canvas
<[http://canvas.is>](http://canvas.is>)), we had a "class" of ScriptEd
students come visit our agency and learn about how agencies work. A lot of the
kids were absolutely amazed at just the basic experience of an interactive
agency. They asked questions that you take for granted as being "understood"
by engineers and designers and other agency employees. That being said, when
we broke them up into brainstorming groups helping us "design an app" for a
client's pitch, they were great fun, so smart and so interested in the work.
They brought life experience to a pretend pitch that we would never otherwise
have been exposed to.

I'm really excited to have an intern from ScriptEd this summer and to continue
to support such an amazing organization.

------
pen2l
I don't know about this program as I've never heard of it before, but I just
want to commend you for the idea and running with it. This is _precisely_ the
thing to do to empower these kids.

Most of us got jobs and internships because of connections from our parents'
friends, or parents' professional contacts and such and such. These kids don't
have the luxury of having those connections, so they can't even get their foot
in the door. Best of luck.

~~~
dopeboy
Thanks for the kind words pen2l!

------
amateurpolymath
I really like that you aren't simply offering unpaid internships. A lot of
people fail to realize that high school kids from low income families often
have to take on summer jobs to help support themselves and their family. The
stipend will enable many of these students to take this opportunity. I only
wish this program existed when I was a poor kid with no connections!

------
braveheart1723
Really well run, some of the most passionate volunteers i've seen and
program's growing year on year !

------
phantom_oracle
I don't have much to add, but I guess all I want to say is:

Thank you for really making a difference and helping poor kids change their
lives and situations through positive influence.

Many of us would love to help out, but poor time-planning, work, etc. come in
the way, so on behalf of everyone that would like to help young and talented
kids (with not-so-great backgrounds) get an up in life, thank you!

------
arun057
Hey all - Arun here. I am one of the volunteer teachers, happy to answer any
questions.

------
dopeboy
Hey all - Manish here. Happy to answer questions in this thread too.

~~~
acbart
Out of curiosity, what's the rough outline of your curriculum?

~~~
ScriptEd
Here it is!
[https://github.com/ScriptEdcurriculum/curriculum](https://github.com/ScriptEdcurriculum/curriculum)

------
akilism
ScriptEd is a great program and if I worked for a company that did internships
I would definitely try to bring one of their students on for the summer.

------
cbee17
Wish my company had room to take on HS interns. ScriptEd sounds like a great
program.

------
leanthonyrn
It would be nice if they had something similar in NJ. So close yet, so far.

